

Does anyone want ~23,000 balls for a ball pit? One careful owner. - dunk010
http://cdn.last.fm/rj/balls.jpg

======
dunk010
All good things have to come to an end. After a year, you've done pretty much
everything you can with them. This is serious, btw.

------
aristus
Aw, c'mon -- what's the story? Did you upgrade to brass ones? No more room?
Are they too unprofessional? Are the haunted?

------
dunk010
Serious offers considered to balls@last.fm

------
geekamongus
I'll take em.

